# Fabio & Primoz to Detroit for Nazr Mohammed



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://blog.mlive.com/pistonsinsider/2007/12/pistons_trade.html
the link doesn't say much.I caught the tail end of it on NBA shootout and did a google news search.Can't say I'm in love with this move,but Primoz hasn't done a lot and it's not like Sam Vincent was ever going to give Walter the chance to play quality minutes.Apparently Mohammed wasn't happy with PT in Detroit.He did make a huge impact on the Eastern conference playoff picture though.He's the guy who whacked Lebron's hand and caused Cleveland to lose five straight games without him


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh yeah the Pistons also waived Ronald Dupree.Since we'll have an open roster spot it seems likely we shall another move which might be Dupree.I don't understand why the Pistons gave up on him really.I've heard good things about Dupree.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

well, jordan and company certainly arent shy about acquiring large salaries. with okafors imminent deal, they are pretty much done with their cap room for a while.

a couple of surprises when looking over your guys salaries...

matt carroll for 6 years? although the front loaded contract is unique. he is having a decent year, did they sign him before the richardson trade?

richardson is only 26? i thought he was older. he seems to be declining.

ammo is a burden, but if he doesnt break out next year, you can always not pick up his option.

Gerald Wallace has to be one of the biggest bargains in the NBA. His contract is phenomenal. Big score to whomever signed him. Perennial all NBA.

if Nazr contributes he will earn his 25 million over the next 4 years.


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Bobcats will sign Patterson I think. Maybe Penny.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Hate the trade, but what can you do .


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't understand this trade for you guys at all... I mean... Nazr Mohammed?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Primoz was probably the worst starting center in the league. The thing we need out of our 5th starter is defense so Emeka doesn't have to guard the other teams best big man and pick up fouls. Nazr will do that for us. Fabio was not playing under Vincent for some reason that none of us know and was going to walk after this season anyway so we got value for him

I like it alot


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I didn't know yet.Walter is a much better player than Mohammed and both of the guys we sent were expiring.We saved Detroit 19 million or so on a guy they weren't playing.It seems to me that we should have gotten something else like a second rounder or that it should have been Walter straight up for Nazr.Either way Vincent wasn't smart enough to get anything out of Walter...Which troubles me a lot worse than this trade actually.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

As bad as Nazr is, I like him more than I like Primoz Brezec, who was basically going to be out of the league before Charlotte came along and took him in the expansion draft.

Herrmann seems to be the best player in this deal, but Charlotte didn't seem to be doing much with him. I see parallels to Memphis' Tarence Kinsey, who did nothing at all in his rookie season until March and April where he completely blew up once he got minutes on an awful team. Followed by a coaching change. Followed by...going back to doing nothing at all.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

So do those Boykins rumors start up again now that we have an open roster spot?


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

I think this will end up being a good trade for ya'll. Nazr will play good defense with Emeka and like the other poster said, he will take fouls and pressure away from Emeka so Okafor will be more affective.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

drexlersdad said:


> well, jordan and company certainly arent shy about acquiring large salaries. with okafors imminent deal, they are pretty much done with their cap room for a while.
> 
> a couple of surprises when looking over your guys salaries...
> 
> ...



Richardson isn't declining, he's just in a new system. Seriously, he was in the same system for 6 years so let him get used to this system for a year, he'll be your 20 ppg player next year.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And now Brezec (who is actually in Toronto) talk about Sam Vincent:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/51079/20080224/brezec_lays_into_charlottes_vincent/

Opinions?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Primoz was perfect from the floor tonight, pushed eddy curry around like he was a baby and fits in perfectly with toronto, he was acting out & bringing energy, talking all game in our blowout vs. NYK

in alittle over 10mins primoz had 11pts,3rebounds,,good defence, ran the floor, & talked **** including a big dunk.


----------

